# Hamm Reptile Show Coach Sep 2011



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

I am looking to running a Coach Trip to Hamm in September at the moment i am get a ideas of numbers interested if enough to run the trip.

Price Per Person £105 which includes Transport to the Show and return journey after the show to pick up point.

Will be travel down M4 from Swansea to Dover so pickup points will be set once know whos traveling.

Anyone interested can contact me by PM.

Could arrange a overnight hotel either before or after the show if enough interest would cost extra.

Coach Specs

Luxury Reclining Seats
On Board Sunken Toilet
Colour Monitor
DVD Player
CD Radio / PA System
Seat Belts Fitted To All Seats
Hot and Cold Drinks Facility
Refrigerator
Air Conditioning or Temperature Control
Double Glazed Windows
Continental Door
Excellent Luggage Compartments


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd be interested in 2 seats mate....Pick up newport way on the M4 somewhere,just an idea for a pick up point...


----------



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

I may well attend - can you pick up/drop off in Portsmouth, Fareham or Gosport?


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Pm'd you back


----------



## Hedgie (Jun 7, 2011)

*seats?*

hi there interested in 2 seats pick up from dover if possible|?|


thanks

sam


----------



## Marco 1986 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would be interested in two seats. I live in Hull, where would I be picked up from?


----------

